# Buying 1st Slow Cooker



## SlowNewbie (Aug 10, 2012)

Normally I look at Consumer Reports before buying items, but I can't seem to find their reviews on slow cookers.  Can anyone provide the most recent CR recommendations?   I'm also interested in your recommendations.  Here's some info that may be helpful:  I'm single, so I don't need to cook massive dishes. I typically leave the house for work and do not return until 12 hours later.  I'm looking for one that I can start before I depart, have it cook the food and then shift to warming mode until I return.  If that will overcook things, are there cookers that can be set to start/stop with a timer?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome to DC! Did you check America's Test Kitchen site?

America's Test KitchenEquipment Reviews

Not sure which season it is from, if it is 2012, it should be free. I have access because I have an account. 

The highly recommended one was the Crockpot Touchscreen. You can set it for up to 20 hours.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2012)

take your time. this is a big decision, so you don't to rush things. slow and steady is the way to go.

now, if you were buying a microwave, well, get the first one you see on sale! don't delay. get it now no matter what ypu have to do. it should only take a minute to decide on which one.

but this is a slow cooker, so remember, fools rush in where wise men fear to tread. you may want to sleep on it.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey, BT.  When are you getting that tortoise you were planning to buy last year?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 10, 2012)

buckytom said:


> take your time. this is a big decision, so you don't to rush things. slow and steady is the way to go.


Come on, it's a crock pot! They retail for about $20-$40 or whatever you want to spend. Or buy at a garage/yard sale for about $6-$10.

I'm not all that comfortable abandoning an appliance to cook for 12 hours on its own.



Andy M. said:


> Hey, BT.  When are you getting that tortoise you were planning to buy last year?



Got any slow cooker tortoise recipes? Maybe a non-mock turtle stew?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Come on, it's a crock pot! They retail for about $20-$40 or whatever you want to spend. Or buy at a garage/yard sale for about $6-$10.
> 
> I'm not all that comfortable abandoning an appliance to cook for 12 hours on its own.
> 
> ...


Greg--I'm with you there re: leaving an appliance cooking unattended for 12 hours. I wouldn't leave a pan on the stove during that time. I believe that an argument can be made to buy a more expensive brand than what one finds at big box stores. I have several--all vintage. I don't leave them "home alone."  Rival used to be manufactured in the US. Now you have to ask which of their products are still manufactured in the US. If I were going to use one every day, I'd probably feel better about putting it on a timer and running it an outbuilding <g>. However, I would be looking for one that has good safety reviews and ratings. And, for that, one might have to move up in the price range.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2012)

lol, andy.

i bought the jackrabbit on a whim so i haven't had time.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 10, 2012)

Nesco roaster.    You can adjust the temps to anything from slow simmer to high heat roast.  It's a multi-tasker.  The newer 'crockpots' pretty much have low or high settings, and the lowest setting is now way too high for 'slow' cooking.  

They are not that much more $ than a crockpot, maybe $50.  And you can get a lot more ways to use them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 10, 2012)

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> Nesco roaster.    You can adjust the temps to anything from slow simmer to high heat roast.  It's a multi-tasker.  The newer 'crockpots' pretty much have low or high settings, and the lowest setting is now way too high for 'slow' cooking.
> 
> They are not that much more $ than a crockpot, maybe $50.  And you can get a lot more ways to use them.



+1 on the Nesco. It's a whole kitchen in one appliance!  You can even use it for canning.


----------



## GLC (Aug 10, 2012)

I have never had much faith in Consumer Reports. When I have had expert knowledge of a product, I have too often found them to be plain wrong. And America's Test Kitchen often won't reveal who came out on top unless you buy a subscription to the site. 

But whether you buy locally or on line, consider reading the user reviews on Amazon. When there are more than a few reviews, they can often reveal any annoying traits. Filter out the reviewers who are cranks or complain that the $10 product doesn't perform like the $100 version. Look for consistent reports. If ten reviewers out fifty talk about knobs that cracked or fell off, it's a pretty good indication that there's a design flaw.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Greg--I'm with you there re: leaving an appliance cooking unattended for 12 hours. I wouldn't leave a pan on the stove during that time. I believe that an argument can be made to buy a more expensive brand than what one finds at big box stores. I have several--all vintage. I don't leave them "home alone."...



One of the benefits of me not being amongst America's employed. I never have to leave my food home alone.



buckytom said:


> i bought the jackrabbit on a whim so i haven't had time.



Crock pot rabbit sounds good! 



Cheryl J said:


> Nesco roaster.    You can adjust the temps to anything from slow simmer to high heat roast...



Could you define slow simmer?  Never mind, I was just kidding about another topic.... 



GLC said:


> I have never had much faith in Consumer Reports. When I have had expert knowledge of a product, I have too often found them to be plain wrong. And America's Test Kitchen often won't reveal who came out on top unless you buy a subscription to the site.



Actually ATK does reveal, but only if you see the episode on air, or IIRC you can watch the episode online if it's the current season. Previous seasons, you gotta pay if you wanna play.

I just checked my library and not only do they have most of the ATK cookbooks but they've got seasons 8-10 on DVD, and I didn't check probably all the previous seasons too. Not sure what season they're in now, 11? I like the library to check out stuff before buying, already got one of the ATK cookbooks and very pleased with it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

It is season 12.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 11, 2012)

greg's tv is running slow.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 11, 2012)

It's the library, not me. Actually I'm already on season 13...


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

buckytom said:


> greg's tv is running slow.


 
You are just feeling feisty lately.


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## SlowNewbie (Aug 11, 2012)

So it sounds like my work schedule won't work with a slow cooker, other than using a slow cooker on the weekend when I can be home to monitor it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2012)

No...it is just that with any appliance, you want to make sure you get one that has a high safety rating and decide if you are comfortable leaving the unit plugged in for 12 hours while you are at work. Crock pots originally heated from around the ceramic insert. I think many now heat from the bottom. The ones that heat from around are considered safer. 

Have you checked for information re: NESCO? I have heard it is considered one of the safer slow cooking devices. (Crock-Pot is trademarked, every other company's version of the same has to be called a slow cooker).


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

I've never had any problem leaving my CPs on while I'm at work.  CWS is right, check out the safety ratings.

The Nesco, in addition to being a CP, is also a roaster, oven, steamer, with a big temperature range.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Aug 11, 2012)

I have four slow cookers.  For just the two of us, I use this one:  Amazon.com: Cuisinart PSC-350 3-1/2-Quart Programmable Slow Cooker: Kitchen & Dining.  It's 3 1/2 qts, programmable, and has four temperature settings.  I have used it - all of them - many times without concern.  If you are, set it in a dry sink.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 11, 2012)

SlowNewbie said:


> Normally I look at Consumer Reports before buying items, but I can't seem to find their reviews on slow cookers. Can anyone provide the most recent CR recommendations? I'm also interested in your recommendations. Here's some info that may be helpful: I'm single, so I don't need to cook massive dishes. I typically leave the house for work and do not return until 12 hours later. I'm looking for one that I can start before I depart, have it cook the food and then shift to warming mode until I return. If that will overcook things, are there cookers that can be set to start/stop with a timer?


 
Welcome to Discuss Cooking. When buying an appliance, it's good to identify your needs & how you want to use same - as you have done here. You might be better off going with a pressure cooker. 

I have a Rival programmable. It will cook on low or high, & kick over to warm/hold. The newer cooker, in my experience, gets very hot very fast, & food is done/cooked in 4-6 hours. I would not buy an older cooker & cook for 12 hours. My concern w/ old cookers would be food safety, i.e. leaving food out to cook (steam) for a long period of time. The heating element is probably too low.

I worked long hours, but still was able to get a decent meal together in 45 min to an hour. Take a look through the recipes here, & something might grab your attention.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2012)

My concern with any small appliance is if the mechanism that is supposed to shut it off if the thermostat fails could also fail. I am more concerned about an electrical fire as a result (bread machine, toaster oven, coffee maker, dehydrator). I do know people who have had electrical fires start because of bread machines failing, toaster ovens, and coffee makers. I don't see that setting the appliance in a dry sink would make a difference if an electrical fire started because of component failure.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2012)

40 years of using a slow cooker, and never had an incident.  I do put it on a cutting board, not directly on the countertop, as the bottom gets a bit warm, but not hot enough to burn anything.

I have 8 at last count...geez, am I a hoarder?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 11, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I have 8 at last count...geez, am I a hoarder?
> __________________
> *She who dies with the most toys, wins*.



No, nothing like that. 

Jeez, I thought I was extravagant having just two crock pots. I've never used them both at the same time. I guess I bought one and then took a liking to a fancier model later.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 11, 2012)

My first slow cooker was a round, Rival Crock-Pot-brand slow cooker.  It was very simple and no frills.  If the crock could have been removed for cleaning, I doubt I would have ever bought another.  I used it for over 20 years without it ever letting me down.  It was the ugliest shade of brown and was pretty small, but I loved it.  Perhaps it is imagination, but I still think at times that it cooked better than the new one.  

My second and current slow cooker was also a Rival Crock-Pot brand.  It is much bigger and has two removable oval inserts.  (To be honest, I've only used the divided insert once....mainly because I can never think of what to make in each side.  I'd love ideas for that one!)  The new one (which is over 10 years old now) has a few really good features: In addition to the "set and forget" temperatures, it has adjustable cooking times, a warming temp, and an automatic shut-off.  

If I were buying a new Crock-pot these days, I will say that my one non-negotiable would be a removable insert.  I simply do not have the strength to hold and scrub anymore, so I need one I can wash in a sink like any other pot.

Things that are nice to have include: adjustable cooking timer and warming features.  I've seen some that double as a rice cooker.  I think that I would use that and it would eliminate my need for two appliances.  I've also seen a few that have custom tote-able carriers - if it works well, I would also use that. 

There are some slow cookers that are simply amazing, but the simple ones will likely do the job you want it to do.  A difference between a "nice to have" feature and one that is needed - my only "need" is that I can scrub it up.  

Like Dawgluver pointed out, I always use mine on a non-flammable surface - though I don't think it has been necessary, but an easy precaution since my cooker is making dinner through the day while I am at work.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2012)

I own...5 slow cookers (Crock-Pot, Rival, and 3 others--or is it 6) and 2 roaster ovens. All of mine have removable inserts. I have one that was dedicated to "cooking" merino fleece to get the lanolin out of it. I also have never had an incident, however, the ones I have are older and were not manufactured in China or at a time when it was common to replace small appliances every 3-4 years because they stopped working.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 11, 2012)

I never knew there were crock pots (slow cookers) with inserts that didn't remove. I can't imagine washing that, all the electric stuff included.

One of my crock pots is just off-low-high, and round. The timer is on your wrist or on the wall. The other is off-low-high with a programmable timer, oval shaped, timer switches to a "warm" setting when the time runs out. The timer is nice as a backup but I don't usually leave home while it's running unless it's a short trip to the market or similar.

I don't use a crock pot much. Probably the best use I found was slow cooked beef short ribs, fall of the bone tender. (Brown the ribs in a skillet over the stove, throw some chopped onions into your crock pot, ribs on top, then a bottle or so of store bought BBQ sauce. Cooking time at your discretion.) Yep, I'm not much of a slow cooker enthusiast. But they're okay.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2012)

We actually have two old slow cookers.  SO brought them into the relationship.  I've never cooked in either one but have used them to keep foods hot for service during an open house.  They get more use by SO's sister, who borrows them regularly.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 11, 2012)

I use mine for certain things, but usually when I am home doing other things. I also don't leave my dryer plugged in unless it is in use and don't leave the house when it is running...(I hang most of my laundry--either outside or downstairs where the woodstove is, which I also don't leave stoked when I'm not home--I use the dryer mostly to fluff down pillows or my duvets--and that is about 3-4x/year). A friend's neighbour had his house burn down when the stove malfunctioned. The person wasn't home, but for some reason, the stove turned on...go figure. These things don't happen often, but they can happen. A co-worker ended up in the burn unit in Houston after she put a slice of toast in the toaster--natural gas leak.


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

When I lived in my daughter's house, there was a gas leak right outside her home. It was in the middle of winter. The air was full of gas fumes. If anyone had been walking by with a lit cigarette, the whole neighborhood could have blown up. Scary!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 11, 2012)

I once used mine all of the time, but there are some things I simply love to make in them.

Kielbasa with sauerkraut
Stuffed Cabbages
Beef Stew  (I do pre-brown the meat)
Pot Roasts (Also I pre-brown the meat in this too.)


----------



## SlowNewbie (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.  I checked out the ATK website and their #1 pick seems to be the Crock-Pot Touchscreen ($84.78 on Amazon).  I've also read good things about the Hamilton Beach 33967 Set N' Forget ($49.00 on Amazon).  Either this website or another one mentioned using a timer that plugs into the electrical outlet that can be used to start the slow cooker after a certain period of time if my 12 hours out of the house is too much cooking time.  I can see the danger in having meat sit for hours without cooking, but it seems that vegetables/beans would be safe.  Anybody have experience with either of these slow cookers and/or the timer method?  and thanks to Kathleen, now I'm hungry for kielbasa and sauerkraut...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks!  It's a meal that yields a lot of patience should dinner run late.  

If you often are out of the house for more than 12 hours, some slow-cookers can be programmed to switch to a warming cycle.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 15, 2012)

You should be able to download the manuals to the slow cookers you are considering. That way, you can read about the features, care, safety warnings, etc., for each before you purchase one. Wish I'd done that for the FP I bought--it is recommended to wash the non-metal parts by hand. Once I find the receipt--it is going back.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 15, 2012)

An additional bit of advice: For every product you purchase that has an owner's manual that is non-trivial, see if you can download a PDF of same. I do that with all my major stuff and keep all the PDFs together in one folder. Then whenever I need to know something I can just get it off my computer instead of hunting down the manual.


----------



## SlowNewbie (Aug 22, 2012)

I decided to purchase the Hamilton Beach 33967 Set N' Forget.  Now I just need to start building a list of recipes that I want to use.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 22, 2012)

I really like "Fix It and Forget It Cookbook".  It's a nice basic CP book, and pretty cheap.  I think they've even come out with a revision lately.

Congrats on your purchase!  You will love it!


----------



## Dandalian (Jun 7, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Welcome to DC! Did you check America's Test Kitchen site?
> 
> America's Test KitchenEquipment Reviews
> 
> ...



I think it means this model:
Rival Crock-Pot SCVT650-PS 

"American’s Test Kitchen for best in overall best value and performance."


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 15, 2016)

I ended up getting the Cuisinart MSC-400C.  It is pricey but shop around and you can save a bit plus I got free shipping.  It has all the bells & whistles which helped me decide. 

I like to sear in it and it does a good job. One less pot to clean. 
I have also thrown my meat still partially frozen in.
All settings automatically go to "warm" when the time is up - and it does keep it a good serving hot temp.
I have not yet used the "steam" nor done rice in it yet but imagine I will one day.
I want to try...
        -  make a meal, stew or some such, freeze it, then throw it in the cooker to defrost and heat.  If that works - what a boon for people who are out of the house nearly 12 hours.  as this "warm" setting default is 8 hours.
I'm thinking of both my sons, they leave the house around 6 and get home around 6...  with kids who are ready to eat right then and there!


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 15, 2016)

Mine is a Hamilton Beach basic crock pot. It has off, warm,  low, and high for settings. I got it for $10 on sale from somewhere, I forget where. I like simple stuff. I'm still looking for a very simple microwave with a handle (not a button) and a dial on it instead of a freaking library. I don't need a popcorn button. All I do is just twist the dial and wait there till it finishes popping. LOL

Anyway, I use my crock pot to make roasts, refried beans, split pea soup, ribs, whole chicken, potato soup, and recently I threw some steak in for a sort of stew. Boy, did that come out tender!

I almost got 2 more crock pots once, a 1 quart and a 6 quart. Since I cook for one person, my roasts need a smaller crock pot than 3 1/2 quarts, and the potato soup and whole chicken need a larger one. One of these days, when I have more room. *sigh*


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 15, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> One of these days, when I have more room. *sigh*



 I certainly hear you on that one!  Being single and you need a bigger kitchen for all your toys!  

I was given a CrockPot back in the late 60's but in 'them thar days' they didn't always come with lots of instructions or perhaps they didn't even know what the instructions should be.  So I would put everything in, turn it on, 8 hours later the meat was usually cooked and the vegies were rock hard. Go figure...  after the 3rd attempt it went into the back cupboard never to be seen again.

So this is the first slow cooker I contemplated getting in about 50 years. I'm a plug it in and walk away type of person for a lot of things so... the more conveniences and if the bells and whistles were actually usable, the more I liked it.  

I can certainly appreciate your love of 1,2,3 go but the older I get and the more I want to experiment, I will go the easier route and hope I like it enough to do again.    By the same token, I have no intentions of ever getting a bread machine - I do it by hand, but then.. never say never!


----------



## Addie (Aug 15, 2016)

I too like making bread by hand. But my finger joints won't let me anymore. So I may just have to invest in a bread making machine. If that happens, then I will want one of those bread slicers that pro bakeries have. Will I ever run out of wants?


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 16, 2016)

I actually found I like kneading bread. Whodathunk? And the older I get, the less I find I like washing down appliances or pots and pans.

I'd like to try using my crock pot for tomato sauce one day. I always put that off because I hate tomato paste from a can. Now that I have the good stuff in a tube, I might give that a whirl.


----------

